# Whatsapp Voice Calling



## Daniel (13/3/15)

For those interested you can now make calls through Whatsapp , HANG ON you need to do a few things first : 

Original Article on MyBB : http://mybroadband.co.za/news/smartphones/121786-whatsapp-voice-calling-tested.html

Download the version 2.11.561 (not yet available on Google Play) but here is a link to the APK (if you don't know how to install , you probably shouldn't ) , some say you can just uninstall Whatsapp and re-install , try that it might work (do so at OWN RISK , some have lost their saved chats!).

http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/whatsapp-inc/whatsapp/whatsapp-2-11-561-android-apk-download/

NOW , you need someone to already have WhatsApp calling enabled , I do but PLEASE ONLY THE first one to reply in this thread can PM me their nr and I will call them NB!! you have to be on 561 for it to become enabled as well as actually answer the call  

Ok there you go use it don't use it ... tested it works , let's see how this community comes together and passes it forward ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/3/15)

Thanks @Daniel
Most interesting

I wonder how Whatsapp calling differs from Skype calling
In terms of call quality versus bandwidth used


----------



## Daniel (13/3/15)

@Silver , quality seems very dependent on bandwidth , latency to be exact. As with any VOIP service only time will tell ...

Some additional reading (note the scams going around) : http://mybroadband.co.za/news/smartphones/121772-whatsapp-voice-calling-now-open-report.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

